# broadheads will not group with field points



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

right up on this forum theres a sticky with the link to EASTON TUNING GUIDE, go get that and read it, has everything with pics too about BH tuning, its awesome


----------



## evmo (Sep 25, 2010)

i've read over that guide multiple times and tried and the tuning methods were not working. i suspected arrow spine for a while but .340 and .400 shoot the same. i have a suspicion that i may have a clearance problem but i cant find it. with an arrow on the string my vein (blazer) only has an 1/8th inch clearance from hitting my cables. wish it wasn't so close but i dont see a way to change it. my bow has a straight bar holding my cable slide. the slide is on the same side of the bar as my arrow is... i dont know if thats normal or if someone put it on there backwards?


----------



## cabin fever (Nov 21, 2007)

You can't always match a bh to a field tip. Thats why they say to practice with your bh to so you can fine tune your sights.


----------



## Crawdadbrad (May 24, 2010)

I never could get my G5 Montecs to tune to my field points. I switched to Rage 2 blade and I group them with my field points.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I am willing to bet if your bow was in good tune before you attempted to broadhead tune and it is not working for you, you will find spin testing to show a wobble in your broadhead arrow pair/s.


----------



## evmo (Sep 25, 2010)

well. paper tuned and was getting fletch 3/4 inch high and 3/4 inch right.. the two COULD be related :]


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

evmo said:


> well. paper tuned and was getting fletch 3/4 inch high and 3/4 inch right.. the two COULD be related :]


Yep...I'd bet on it.


----------

